# Problem with Late hands *help*



## haddockd (Nov 19, 2010)

Hello Helpful Golfers!

I have been plagued with slices and pushes as of late and I figured out that I am an early extender. I have mostly resolved this (work in progress) and my pushes have mainly disappeared. The "only" issue that I can see if that my hands do not fully "roll over" until well after the club head is past my foot.

I do not make any conscious effort to move or manipulate my hands or lag or anything of the sort. This is where they just naturally roll over. I think this is a large part of my slice problem as I do not think my swing plane is all that bad. I have posted a video below. Fairly short, but it is a pitching wedge and 5 hybrid DTL and Caddie. The caddie view is the one mainly for watching the hangs roll over late.

Can you see any reason why my hands roll over so late? I am fairly happy with my swing so if I can fix this I think my game would be pretty solid. 

OH, I forgot to mention, my head moves back on these swings which makes my front foot come up a little in the vids. This does not happen in my normal swing. I was simply watching the clubhead in relation to my swing plane. The hands issue still persists when my head is stable. Just figured I would throw that tidbit out there.

Any takers on my disobedient hands?

My Video


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I am no expert, but late hands, or a late release are not a bad thing as long as the club impacts the ball square to the ball's aim line. I wish I could could hold my hands/release a little longer. I might suggest you weaken your grip a little, so that club face is not closing to much before impacting the ball. Maybe moving the ball farther forward in your stance might help, since this would give your hands a little more time to release properly. Also it looks like you are swinging a little out to in on your down swing, which with a closing club face will cause a slice. This out to in swing might be why you are not pushing the ball that much anymore. So, try a little more in to out swing on your down swing, move the ball a tad bit further forward in your stance to avoid the pushed shots, and maybe weaken your grip a little. When I say weaken your grip, I mean fewer knuckles showing on your left hand, and not actual grip pressure. You might start seeing more of a fade, than a slice. Just a guess on my part. :dunno:


----------



## haddockd (Nov 19, 2010)

First I would like to thank those who took the time to offer their advice. I appreciate your input. I believe I figured out what this was. I did not have properly educated hands. I was trying to control the wrist cock and club face with my left hand. Once I allowed the right hand to control the wrist cock and the left hand to only control the club face, the issue disappeared. I also had to keep my right elbow from flying around.


----------

